# Is it normal for bettas to "chew" on their pellets?



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

He kind of nods his head after swallowing a pellet and it looks like chewing. Is this normal?


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh yes. All of my boys do that. Betta have teeth (if you ever get bitten, you'll know), and they chew food to make it passable into the stomach. In fact all of my fish chew. I don't think I've seen a fish swallow food whole yet.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

If you listen carefully, you can hear them going "OMnomnom" :lol:


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

Swish pulls his in and spits them out until he's done


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

XD


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

I love the little "crunch crunch crunch" noise it makes when they chew!


----------



## chrissylee13 (Jan 1, 2012)

ahhh!! i love the "crunch crunch" too! so cute. haha.


----------



## DanDaMan (Feb 13, 2012)

my betta does this too lol

at first i thought he was eating the pellets too quickly and not giving them the chance to soak up some water and soften, so he would wolf the first one down as soon as it hit the water, but then spit it back out

now before i put his pellets in, i fill the pellets lid up with a little of the aquarium water and leave 3-4 pellets in there for a minute or to two to get soft

he really goes to town on them once i throw them in


----------



## Hopeseeker (Feb 6, 2012)

I really enjoy their chewing noise!!! Sooo cute!!


----------



## daniomania (Feb 12, 2012)

lol  i love watching Firefin chew!!! its so funny. he nods his head and you can hear him!!!


----------

